# House built out of human hair



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ewwwwww&#8230;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...774/Woman-builds-house-out-of-human-hair.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds entirely practical to me After all, horse hair was once used for insulation in walls.


----------

